# Online virtual charity cat show



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Hope this is ok to post

If you are on Facebook please check this out.

Now open for membership, entries open Saturday 12th September for 2 weeks, please come and support this little local charity - £1 an entry, one free entry for every 5 paid for, all proceeds go direct to the rescue. Prizes and rosettes for class winners and Best In Show. Thank you









https://www.facebook.com/groups/3257356324313975/


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I saw you posted on Instagram and wanted to see. Unfortunately, I am not on FB, otherwise I would join in.
Good luck collecting donations ☘☘☘


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Summercat said:


> I saw you posted on Instagram and wanted to see. Unfortunately, I am not on FB, otherwise I would join in.
> Good luck collecting donations ☘☘☘


Had a fab response, thank you, raised £1350 for the rescue! Doing another for a different rescue in 3 weeks as well lol, like, no pressure haha


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Wow that's a good turnout @carolmanycats 

Post in cat chat, you will likely get more views for the next one.


----------

